# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  أدخل وحط مثل شعبي...

## Habit Roman

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

بصراحة شفت هذا الموضوع في منتدى وحبيت أنقله لكم
على الأقل نعرف الأمثال

الموضوع واضح


بس قبل لاتحط المثل تأكد انه مو مكرر

يلا انا ببتدي

اتفرغت حسنة من صلواتها 


أتمنى التفاعل
تحياتي لكم أحبتي

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-06-2010)

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اللي ماتسوقه مرضعه سوق العصا ماينفعه

----------


## Habit Roman

ويش عرف الحمار بأكل الكنار ويش عرف النخلاوي بنومة النهار 0000

----------


## كفن

*عمره ما تبخر،تبخر واحترق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نقلة رااائعه حبة رمان*
*وفكرة حلوة تنطرح في التراث ..*
*مد رجولك على قد لحافك*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه..*
*دمتي بوود..*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

تالي العمر فضاح أما عما لو چساح

----------


## أموله

*الطول طول نخله والعقل عقل صخله ~هههههههه*

----------


## Habit Roman

اللي ما فيه خير ويّا اهله ما فيه خير ويّا الناس

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ماضيقت الزريبه الا دياية  الغريبه

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

***(ماتفوته فايته ولا عصيدة بايتــه)***
يسلمووحبة رمان
تحياتي
*حــــــــلا*

----------


## حلاالكون

الضربه لك ياحمارهـ والطعنه لش ياجاره
حلوووو الموضوع

----------


## Habit Roman

يا من شرى له من حلاله علة 000

تسلموا على مروركم وتفاعلكم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إللي مايحفظ دريسه :coool:  ماله إلا لجحيشه

----------


## Habit Roman

وعادت حليمة على عادتها القديمة ،،

يسلمو على مروركم

----------


## Princess

الله حركات
اموت في الأمثال القديمه..

الزين زين لو قعد لي من النوم واللاش لاش لو غسل اعيونه

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## كفن

*إنطر يا حمار لين يجيك الربيع* 

<<  :wink:

----------


## Habit Roman

يسلمو ا

أميرة المرح .... كفن 
على المرور
من أتكل على مرقة جاره أصبح ريقه ناشف 000

----------


## شواطئ شوق

1-(اللي مايدور دواره يروح عمره خساره)
2-(ويش عرفش يمعفره بركب الدرج)

----------


## ABU A7MED

ممممم

الشباك الى بجيك منو الريح ولا عصفور ع الشجرة  :wink:

----------


## Habit Roman

*من عاب استعاب والعيب واقف على الباب*

----------


## مس ميمي

عمره ماتبخر ويوم تبخر احترق

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يوم تقسيم الغنايم كنت أنا في البيت نايم

----------


## Habit Roman

أمك اتربيك وأني أخدك بلاش

----------


## شواطئ شوق

( كلنا على امنا سودان ومخنفرين )

----------


## حساسه بزياده

لولا كشف الأسرار چان ماطاحت لديار

----------


## Habit Roman

_من برا هالله هالله ومن داخل يعلم الله_

----------


## جـــــــــوري

من حاش حاش لامه

----------


## عنيده

الحق  الجذاب الى باب البيت

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(تيس قال حلبه)

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

من جد وجد ومن زرعة حطل

----------


## عنيده

وعد الحر دين

----------


## Habit Roman

الي بالقدر مايطلعه الأ الملأس 

مشكورين حبايبي على التواصل

----------


## حساسه بزياده

مايجيبه مايجيبه حتى لو چبوا حليبه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الله يعزي والا مايعزي ياكل عيش الحسين

----------


## Habit Roman

_أقعد على مجنونك لا يجيك أجن منه_

----------


## جـــــــــوري

مطول الغيبات جاب الغنايم

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(بئر إللي تشرب منه ماء لاذب فيه حجر)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خليتنا بين حانه ومانه لين ماضاعت الرمانه

----------


## Habit Roman

سخنا الماي فر الديك



مشكورين حبايبي على التواصل 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## انوار الضحى

الباب الي اجيك منه الر يح سده واستر يح

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ليش خلقت النار 
قالوا لكل عيار وجبار

----------


## Habit Roman

واحنين واحنين الأول واحد أحين أثنين

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(ويش حادك يامسمار قال المطرقه)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

خلك في عشك ولاحد ينشك

----------


## Habit Roman

علمناهم على لطرارة سبقونا على البيبان

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(اللي ماتسوقه مرضعه سوق العصه ماتنفعه)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

قط الخيط وعلى الله الصيد

----------


## Habit Roman

المال مال أبونا والقوم حاربونا

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(خد من خريطته وعايده)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هالشولبه وهالردحه وكل سنه تقصر بطحه




> (خد من خريطته وعايده)



أول مره اسمعه چي :bigsmile:  
إلا أعرفه خذ من چيسه وعايده :rolleyes:

----------


## هدوء الغرام

جهز دواءه قبل الفلعة :wacko:

----------


## Habit Roman

خوينى واخويك واخذ زوجاك واخليك

----------


## الصريحة

عرس على الارملة والعب عليها               وخذ من مالها واصرف عليها


راحت رجال تلهم السماق                  وجائت رجال بالنعال تنساق



خرابيط مرابيط                            كل اللى فى مخه شخابيط


دايخ فى زمن بايخ


ويش رماك على المر قال اللى امر منه

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(وش لك بابحر واهوله ورزق الله على السيف)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شبع قراعينه ويقول ماجينا لا تغذينا

----------


## ابد ماتغيرت

يامن بروحه حاير يمشي وراسه داير
مشكورة خيتو حبة رمان عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ويش فيش مربربه قالت من قلت الربا

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(جايع ولفي على عريان)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إحچي في ديره مايعرفوك لاتخاف كلهم بيصدقوك

----------


## شواطئ شوق

المنحوس منحوس حتى لو علقوا عليه فانوس

----------


## حساسه بزياده

شيل قرصك وخشه لايجي أحد يهفه

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ويش فيك يبلال تخنع(تقزل) قال شق بشفتيّ

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ويش لك تعلم لحمار اكل السمچ

----------


## عاشقة الرسول

الغنمه البلديه تحب التيس الغريب

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(ويش معلم لحمار اكل لكنار)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إللي يقضي الدين ينام قرير العين

----------


## Habit Roman

الي ماتطاله بيدك وصله برجولك

مشكورين حبايبي والله نبسطت يوم شفت تفاعلكم

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(ويش حالك ويش حال اولادك قال مره ماعندي    )

----------


## حساسه بزياده

تشكي الحزينه للحزينه حالها والحزن مكتوب على الفنتين

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

خش ريالك لومك الاسود

----------


## حساسه بزياده

صاحب المعروف حطه على الرآس

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*وعادت حليمة على عادتها القديمة ،،

شكرا لك خيتوو على الموضوع

تحياتي ،،*

----------


## Habit Roman

*وين مايروح راسه حرامي*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

على قد الحاف مد ارجولك

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(على دق الطبل ترقص المجنونه)

----------


## نوخدة القطيف

:rolleyes: اقرع تاكل حلوى قال بفلوسي-نوخدة القطيف

----------


## حساسه بزياده

من قلت تدابيره خلط حبه مع شعيره

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اللي ما يطول العنب حمض عنة يقول

----------


## أمينه

لا تغرك الغرفة بتباريقها ترى راعية الغرفة على ريقها

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الطول هيبة والقصر خيبة

----------


## جناان الخلد

جت الحزينه تفرح مالقت لييها مطرح

أم الروازن غنوها ما أستغنت

اللي بيته من زجاج لا يحذف الناس بحجاره 

اللي مايعرف لصقر يشويه 

الطول طول نخله والعقل عقل صخله 

اصوم اصوم وافطر على بصله

اعطي الأجير اجره قبل ان يجف عرقه

اعطي الخباز خبزه او لو اكل نصه

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

اذا فيك ريح سدة واستريح

----------


## علي pt

*مفصخ ولافي (أو: لايف) على عريان ،،*

----------


## Habit Roman

*خد الأصيلة ولو كانت على الحصيرة*

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

..{ السبال في عيوכּ أمه غزال   :wink:

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إحفظ لرطب لأيام الصيف

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

ما يفل الحديد الى الحديد

----------


## دموع الماضي

*كل طير يشبع بمنقاره .*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إللي ينوح وإللي ماينوح يآكل عيش لحسين



السلام عليكِ يازينب يا بنت أمير المؤمنين
مأجورين بذكر وفاة الحوراء زينب

----------


## Habit Roman

هذا بلا ابوك ياعقاب

----------


## حساسه بزياده

كلنا على أمنا سودان مكششين

----------


## آلدآنه}~ْ

مد رجولك على قد لحافك}~ْ

----------


## موج الدمع

السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

بصراحة شفت هذا الموضوع في منتدى وحبيت أنقله لكم
على الأقل نعرف الأمثال

الموضوع واضح


بس قبل لاتحط المثل تأكد انه مو مكرر

يلا انا ببتدي


اتفرغت حسنة من صلواتها 


أتمنى التفاعل
تحياتي لكم أحبتي

----------


## Habit Roman

نعرف أخبارهم من صغارهم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الولد اللاش يجيب لأهله الوسواس

----------


## Habit Roman

كل من يغني على ليلاه

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(بيانة الديك أحمر عرعره)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

الفرس من خيالها والمره من رجالها


الفرخ يزعق في البيضه

----------


## ام سليم

شعرة من جلد الخنزير فايدة

----------


## ام سليم

ويش فيك يا بلال تعرج      قال شقن في اشفتيا 

حرامي لا تبوق البيت ترى المفتاح في الطرة

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(كل واحد ينام على الجنب إللي يريحه )

----------


## ام سليم

احذر من عدوك مرة ومن صديقك ألف مرة

----------


## مهتاب

_غرور المرأة كوب بغير قاع لايمتلئ_
_الدمعة تقنع الرجل اما المرأة فتقنعها قبلة_

----------


## المنصورvip

لاتبوق لا تخاف
 :wink: 
فهمتوااا

----------


## المنصورvip

الي باق الدجاجه على راسه ريشه
 :icon30:

----------


## Habit Roman

الي على راسه بطحه يتحسسها

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(ماضيقة الزريبه الافرخة الغريبة)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ماينشد الظهر إلا بجمع المهر

----------


## دفء القلب

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عنزة الفريق ما تحب الا تيس الغريب

----------


## EBNALSHEIKH

*ألف عمار مايقدر على خراب*

----------


## وحشتيني

درى ولكن غوار

----------


## وحشتيني

درى ولكن غورا

----------


## قطرة عطاء

رمانتين في إيد ما تنشال

لو كلمن جا ونجر   ما ظل بالوادي شجر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 
ياالله أحب الأمثال الشعبية موووت.... :) 
واني اقرأ واني اضحك ههههه معظمهم اعرفهم ..وفي الغريب ... 



يوم العيد ماعيّدوا عيّدو يوم الشدايد ............... >> :huh:  هذا إذا مثلاً واحد بعد ماكبر قام يسووي حركات شباب .. 
أو مرا كبيرة يقولوا لها حطي مكياج مثلاً يعني ......تقول اي بعد  :evil:  
يوم العيد ماعيدوا عيدوا يوم الشدايد :weird:  



صخنا الما وفرّ الديك  :toung: >ولا الديش احسن عشان يكمل المثل عدل هههههه 
مثلاً مثلاً تخيلوا ان الغاز يخلص وانتو بعزّ الطباااخ....هذا اذا فرنكم مو كهربائي... :amuse:  
أو اذا انتو مستعدين لشي...وووو يتفركش 
يعني يشبه هذا>>...يافرحة ماتمت خذها الغراب وطار... 

وهو طبعاً له مناسبات ثانية وحتى الأول...... :) 


يعطيكم العافية يارب ع الطرح الخفيف اللطيف .... 
موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شواطئ شوق

(ويش حالك وحاك اولادك قال مرأة ماعندي)

----------


## وحشتيني

ضربني اوبكى سبقني وشتكى

----------


## Habit Roman

كل من أعمي فتل لحبال

----------


## وحشتيني

يخلط روحه دبانة في امرقه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.....


قعدوا خواتي يغزلون وقعدت ما بينهم أميرة ...قعدوا يعدوا الدراهم قعدت مابينهم حسيرة 



موفقين جميعاً...

دمتم بعين الاله..

----------


## وحشتيني

عيشهم ماجاني اودخانهم عماني

----------


## جنى الورود

_صارللدبانه دكانه وتفتح بعدالعصر_
_تحياتي لك_

----------


## نور من نور

حمقت براس ختها قالت راس اختي طويل 

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## دموع ليلى

ياأمن لرجال ياأمن الماء فى القربال‘‘ 








البكي موش على الحسين البكي على الصحين

----------


## وحشتيني

يا حي الثوب رقعتة منة أوفية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

منه المال ومنها العيال

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

السلام عليكم إخواني واخواتي
اسمحولي‘خوني وأخواتي اشارك معاكم في هذا الموضوع
بالأمس إذا جيت قالوا حي من جانا ***** واليوم إذا جيت قالوا اش ذا البلا جانا

----------


## عنيده

قالوا الى الجذاب احلف قال جاك الفرج ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

صباحكم ذكريات مفعمة جمال..


وحشني هالمتصفح مرررة :)
عاد اني احب الأمثال الشعبية واحب احفظهم ...> دروا الناس  :toung: 



" اللي مايسوقه مرضعه سوق العصى ماينفعه  :bigsmile: 


موفقين ودمتم بتذكار شعبي....

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أول مرة أشوف هالصفحة ..*
*وعجبتني ..*
*شدتني ..*
*فتحتها ..*
*قلت احط هالمثل* 
*بس إن شاء الله* 
*ما يكون* 
*أحد حطه من قبل ..*


*لاتاخذين طليقش ولاتاخذين عشيقش*
* مالش إلا مرارة ريقش*

----------


## عنيده

زرع المجانين حافظه ربي ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*إلي ما تسوقه مرضعه سوق الع**ساه ما ينفعه*

----------


## عنيده

الي ما يذوق العنب حامضا عنه يقول ..

----------


## لمعة

ههههههه سبقتيني  يالعنيده ...!!!!!!!!! 

  اللي مايعرف يرقص يقول المكاااااااااااااااان  ضيق !!

----------


## عنيده

شلك بالبحر و اهواله و رزق الله ع السيف ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*إلي ما يعرف لـِ الصقر يشويه*

----------


## ايات الروح

(اذا نسيت الحمد تصلي بويه)
(تقدر تخفي القمل لكن ماتقدر تخفي الحمل)
(الصلاة في أول الوقت جزور وفي آخر الوقت عصفور)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ما يدري الله وين حاشرنه*

----------


## لمعة

اللي مــــــــــــــــــــــــــاله مونـــــــــــــــــــــــه 

يلاعــــــــــــــــــــــب المجنونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه !  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

إلي ما طاله بيدك طاله برجولك

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*ياما تحت السواهي دواهي*

----------


## ام ماريه

الذيب مايهرول عبث

علمناهم على الطراره سبقونا على البيبان

----------


## قطرة عطاء

رمتني بدائها ثم انسلت

----------


## Habit Roman

حركاااااااااااااااااااااااااتااااااااااااااااااااا  ااات
الموضوع للحين فعال >>>>>>>>>>> ووووه بس عفر خقيت 

يالله انا بعد بحط

*دهنتنا في مكبتنا*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*إلي ما يطال العنب يقول عنه حامض*

----------

